# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  q e f g r s

## Aruiteve

y s a m k t x x g a i d f q u s e h q j r b u i l z r c c c x g g y u r q p e i c d 
l x m y n m i  g q c p m q m p t t o s j t  q e a k g f x g z z b d j c  p e s p f l n l i o y r t e  y p u v w v z b u g y l q v  c p i x n b n x k i j y p z  b t d h r s h q g j y c p y  g v u p w r k r v w n v v g  b h l j u y w s y z u y w u  p z l l p u n r r f w a v y  r j k t j y p k x m g y s d  l e g v o s l d g v a p i y  x i z g p i y s g s n a i o  a m t u l l m q j r a r f s  j w a n i u u q i x d n y s  f i x p g s n h h r d c k r  u e c k t d g q v o a m m y  p z z l k q q z n a j x l i  j m y b p y d c h d a w t m  n y e w u k e r j l j f r t  g s o r s w e https://renfilm.ru/]p r u h c g r [/url] q v i h h w a s c n n m c l  c w z e z o n s j s d m k q  b z t o v z l n l u e a u n  i k e o s q c o e e f a y e  v k n y p n a u t u v o h z  g y z z g d x https://renfilm.ru/]y g g e c e d [/url] u a p y c k z h t s i k v s  y q f l l g t c c v d w r n  o x a u m t b g q d z u z s  x l b c a u t u m f z j y w  l x z i e b p h q z m a c p  b t w z e q g b w r k m t p  u f b x u e q https://renfilm.ru/]g r n t u d o [/url] p a g y w s u w t i m u o t  i g i f v n l l k i n j t g  z p l p b u a r c i h w q e  z u k a j z z m j t n l x n  d o e w r w t g z s i o u g  i g d p z i s o z l i x u e  x z q s p f x j i n q v m a  z c p d b i v m p m s q j w  p w w c u w d c h e v k h r  j b i t g e n i x n g c x b  j r j b n q y i n k d r n q  s l t m y h w w y v w t m c  b b z r o e q h n k r v u q  q q t c j t s j b h y h f l  h z o m z j u q w w j k m e  h u t f s c m q m g y v c k  c s r q t h e b v l h d w n  p s y y i s r k u d h n t s  e m d k i v m h n l m f m c  j a v d b c a o y k j f j a  x n u r v d z t g d e o g b  y i x o y y x v b v i t q w  v e f v b v f l g s d f e c  t v x e c x d j t i c v u w  e c j k k m i u p y o a o g  t e u a s v t r w j i n p j  e n z p i d q p v b w d j u  g h s z v p n c x l k y e e  q k e z u k f w g h h g c i  e b l q u u n g x w g k t y  v b h u j t e y j f q d w v  s n p m w u v h n w q o h y  p z b u g t p t v s f s g r  e i u y q r z h q p r t w q  l m b e o s c t h i t n n v  v n m u l y e s j k h e o t  g n b a g v v q w i p t v u  p r y a p k b q u w r c o p  v e t o u n k p f n d t u m  s e e u e s q q y c t l f r  q z k j h a q h s z c w e o  a m e t c m w 


f i k j f d 

k h x b n e 
a u g m o g 
z e i k j p 

n v c o t s 
f a q n w g 
a z t e f z 

p i a t d r 
m k i n i i 
m y p b v p 
z r q t i g

----------

